# Kom kyk my doos.



## stevie g (16/10/15)

Show your tools people!!!.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Eduardo (16/10/15)

Nice doos...


----------



## Eduardo (16/10/15)

I hope this is not a stupid question, but why the drill bits?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/10/15)




----------



## Tom. F (16/10/15)

Eduardo said:


> Nice doos...


They're used for wrapping coils of a certain diameter.


----------



## DoubleD (16/10/15)

Klein doos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff Daddy (16/10/15)

koop vir jou 'n mini blow torch en 'n 18-20 guage naalde vir nano coils en dalk n Dremel om draad reguit te maak


----------



## stevie g (16/10/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> koop vir jou 'n mini blow torch en 'n 18-20 guage naalde vir nano coils en dalk n Dremel om draad reguit te maak


the little rectangular device next to the red handle driver is a mini blow torch and the dremel is in the garage


----------



## stevie g (16/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> Klein doos


image not displaying?.


----------



## DoubleD (16/10/15)

Sprint said:


> image not displaying?.



Thats weird, showing up on my side?

Edit: Its my travel kit:

Scissors
Tweezers 
Kanthal
Nolax
2 x Screwdrivers
Coil jig
Rayon and Native Wicks
Nail Clipper
Allen key

Fits all snugly in an old Zippo tin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (16/10/15)

Think it was a network thing displaying fine now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (16/10/15)

Sprint said:


> Show your tools people!!!.



Jinne maar dis 'n mooi agtermekaar doos daai , vol nuttige goetertjies

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom. F (16/10/15)

A modified dissection kit makes for a solid coiling pack

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (16/10/15)

Ek hou ook daarvan om my tools in 'n doos te sit. My doos is nog nie vol tools nie, maar ek probeer. Sal later fotos neem en wys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

